# white clouds



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a 15 gallon tank which I have 8 white clouds in. I have been trying to breed them but no success. I think it might be because I dont have the right sort of plant (I'm thinking of getting java moss.) I've had the white clouds for about 2 months and recently I have been feeding them with bloodworms to condition them. I know that I have both males and females. Any advice on getting them to spawn etc. would be very helpful. also anything on the java moss idea? thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A little more info about your tank might be helpful in figuring out what is wrong, but yes, get lots of moss and plants. Temperature is also important.


----------



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's 60cm long X 30cm tall X 30cm high. I have 3 plants called hemianthus micranthemoides on the right hand side of the tank and 1 other plant on the left hand side (no idea what it is!) I keep the tank at about 22 degrees celsius. It has gravel substrate and a small rock in it. Theres a box filter in back left hand corner (I have a sponge filter so the fry cant get sucked in if I need it/would be better than the box filter.) I have an airstone (which I might get rid of when I get java moss). And apart from the sides with plants, filter etc. and the heater at the back the rest is open swimming space.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Drop the temp to 21, add a thick clump of floating plants on one end of the tank as well as the moss, and let the fish get used to this arrangement for about a week. Then do a 30% water change and the fish should spawn very soon. They should spawn repeatedly a few times for about a month, and by then you should have a tank full of fry.
The sponge filter would be good for the fry's safety, BUT it will remove too much of the food they'll need. If you plan on removing the fry all the time and putting them into a rearing tank then that's fine, but if you want to raise them with their parents you'll need to let your water get a little dirty so they'll have enough micro-sized food available for those first two critical weeks.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

white clouds are just scatter breeders right?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pretty much, yeah, but they like plants and cool water.


----------



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks I will try what you've suggested


----------

